# What is that?



## Amerson (Jan 8, 2013)

Today, I caught a channel cat that was golden brown in color and had red fins. Any one knows what that is? 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Get a picture of it?


----------



## Amerson (Jan 8, 2013)

No picture, unfortunately. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

From the brief description i would say you got a bullhead. More than likely a yellow bullhead.


----------



## Amerson (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. Hope to catch him again and will get a picture then. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

would help to know what body of water it came from near Dayton, that might narrow it down and how big it was.. we get many yellow gold looking female channels but only the babys have red fine, like less then 12" 


Salmonid


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have caught a lot of yellow bullhead that would match that description quite well. I've caught a few at Alum Creek this year also...


----------



## Amerson (Jan 8, 2013)

This was a baby (about 15"). He was caught in a park pond in center vile (oak grove). It seems the it was my first yellow bullhead. Thank you all for the information. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

